# Can chihuahuas learn tricks?



## Rosa (Nov 17, 2004)

I have bought a chihuahua and have to pick her up in about a month.
I have a question that i hope someone can answer, are chihuahuas capable of learning tricks? I mean a little more complicated than sit?
My dad has a circus and i think i would be great to train her to join with a few tricks.
If anyone have any experience with that i will be glad to hear more.
Thank you!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

SURE!!!  
It will depend on the dog--personally I just think some dogs are better than others that way :wave:


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

Yeah, I think they are able to and I agree with Kemo's mamma, lots of it depends on personality.
One of my 2 chis is so energetic, I think she would do anything while the other is very shy and just likes to relax on the couch!


----------



## rachael7 (Nov 9, 2004)

I agree with both of the posts above. Lola is able to "Up" (stand up on her hind legs) "sit", "shake", "down", and "roll-over"


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I agree. Lina can fetch but only when she wants to, and if I say "up" she stands on her hind legs...but only when she wants to, and we're teaching her sit...but I have a feeling she'll only do that when she wants to too lol. She's so spoiled!

Kristin and Lina


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Sure they can, they are really smart! 

Bosco can sit, stay, lay down, wait, shake hands, leave it (if a treat is dropped on the floor he won't eat it), quiet, stand, heel, and get. There may be more but I can't remember right now. And he's just a pup still. 

Congratulations on getting your new puppy soon! Good luck!


----------



## absolethe (Apr 18, 2004)

Yeah, Chis were used in circuses and performing dogs in the past.

And if you start young, there's little you can't accomplish. But we all have a tendency to indulge our little dogs.

But some dogs do pick things up easier. Puck is smarter about learning Mom's routine and what he should and shouldn't do, than my new puppy.

He learned sit, "wait just a second" (stay), lay down, and roll over in short order. But I don't have him roll over any more because of his luxating patella--it seemed to make him uncomfortable--so he's forgotten how to do it, I think.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Yes they definitely can learn tricks. Auggie can do sit, fetch, shake hands , dance in a circle, and lay and crawl. He will not do rollover :roll: I would start early for short periods at a time. I wish I had started sooner with Auggie. I didn't try to teach him any tricks for a while because I kept thinking he was so little he couldn't. Big mistake When I started teaching him he learned to shake hands in about 10 mins over 2 nites. Don't underestimate them because of their size


----------



## JJWC (Mar 10, 2004)

I think they can, I think Chis are a pretty smart breed! 

Let us know how the training goes!  


***JJ***


----------

